# My dog pulls and lags behind when I try to walk her. How do I stop this??



## Doglover2134 (Aug 10, 2011)

I want my dog to follow me but she wont. Any ideas? P.S. Food dosent work for her!


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

What kind of dog is she? How old? 

Does she start lagging behind as soon as you leave the house? Will she walk around on the leash inside the house? How many walks are you taking her on per week?


----------



## gimmeeat969 (Aug 10, 2011)

Mayebe try singing to her. It works with my staffie.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

When she pulls on the lead, make a SHARP turn.. at least 90 degrees or an entire 180 degrees, and start walking in another direction. This will force her to stop pulling and actually catch up with you. If she pulls again? Do another turn. You should see me in the park looking like an idiot going back and forth on the same stretch of path, haha.. but it's starting to work for her pulling  Eventually they figure out that pulling gets them no where. 

You can look up more information on that technique for more details, that's just a rough description.

Another technique is when she starts to pull, stop and tell her to sit. This can be annoying and will often involve 1800 "sits" a minute, but again it teaches that pulling gets her no-where.

If she's lagging behind, keep your hand (with the lead in it, of course) at your side and hold it there, then just keep walking and give some gentle tugs on the lead to get her to keep up. Keep going, even if she lags. Keep your head up and your eyes forward. You want to give the idea that you are in control, you are the one leading the walk, and she will just have to catch up. 

If she's literally DRAGGING on the ground though, as in at risk for having her fur burned off on the pavement by literal dragging, obviously you will have to go back a few steps and try to figure out why she's being so resistant.. but because you say she also pulls, I don't think this will happen. 

When she's walking at your side and the leash is loose? Praise. Lots of praise for a good puppy. But if the praise sends her out of control and pulling again, maybe keep it low-key. Smile a lot at her when she's doing good, and just keep a neutral expression when she isn't.

It takes time and consistency. Keep doing these two things and remember that when you walk her you are in essence having to train her. It may seem like work to you.. that's because it is  You have to work for the result you want, but you'll see it.

Sam is still a work in progress


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

1) Do the sit (as already suggested), or turns (as already mentioned) or train to silky lead (google this) - silky lead involves training the dog to move toward leash pressure first and slowly progressing (there are many more steps than that but off the top of my head that's all I can remember). We are working on silky lead here since the other methods don't work for us. We will see if this one does.
2) Buy a no-pull harness to use while the dog is still learning not to pull. It will help you not get yanked around the dog can still go on walks without making you crazy.
3) Start by training (especially the silky lead) at times other than your walk so that you can focus on training vs. getting the walk done
4) Give yourself more time than you think you need on both the walk and in training. If you plan on walking 30 minutes - start 45-hour before you need to be done with the 30 minute walk so you have time to work with the dog. Same with training so that whatever comes up you still have time to work with the dog.
5) Patience is key. Sometimes it takes a while for the light bulb to go off in their heads.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe she doesnt like were youre bringing her....(joke)


----------



## Doglover2134 (Aug 10, 2011)

My dog is a nine year old springer spaniel. She was great at walking in the begining this year but now has issues. We got her checked out and everything by the vet but nothings wrong with her health. I can get her to go max. 20 feet and then she sits down and whines and pulls like im beating her. I never did we have had her since a new born. She refuses to go for treats, toys, commands, ect. She never has and will not walk in side the house with anyone, leash or not, and is frusterating my whole family. There is no reason why she should be doing this. Im not mad at her but I would like some help and advice. We used to go on a 30 minute walk all days of the week until this has happened! If she didnt want to walk that long she would usualy start to paw the back of my leg, but no whining or pulling back to the house like now. My mom and dad have given up on her and she despratly needs excersise. I have tried every day since she started refusing the walk and it seems we are getting nowhere and I am at my witts end now! Like I said before we go on less walks in winter but instead XC ski with her she was happy and content until about 1 and 1 half months ago. Her mood didnt change except for going for walks. Answer back ASAP! Thanks much!

Katie's Cookie Revenge (Katie) Is a nine year old springer spaniel. She used to walk with me almost every day and now she wont go more than 20 feet before she sits or lays down and whines and pulls back like im beating her. We were there when she was born and have had her since a puppy/newborn and has never had a problem walking with any of my family members including me. My mom and dad have given up on her and I am the last one who is trying despratly to fix this. She was fine most of the summer until like a month and a half ago when she started resisting. She loves to XC ski in the winter and was happy and content most of the summer. She has been walking with me for the past 5 years. She just had a vet appointment and is safe and sound. (including toenails clipped) She will not give even the slightest remark to food, toys, commands, ect.. She was fine going on walks every day of the week for like 30 mins. and when she got tired she would paw at me lightly, but would not mind going on for an extra hour if she had to. I have had my mom drive in the car to a unfarmiliar place, leave me with a cell phone, and then try to lead Katie somewhere. NO she will not go anywhere she just stays glued to the ground. Old age has not hit her yet, either! She will not now, nor ever has gone calmly on a leash in the house with anyone. Mind you, we never beat her, EVER! Shes frusterating me and I need help. Contact me ASAP. Thanks Much!


----------



## petlover84 (Aug 2, 2011)

My dog is doing the same thing when she is very young partly because still lacks socialization and are afraid to leave the comfort of the house. But eventually to through continuous walking exercise she overcome this problem. Sharp turn help as well do this exercise several times during our walking exercise. Sometimes I run ahead of her so that she will stop pulling the leash and start to keep up with my pace.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Doglover2134 said:


> she was happy and content until about 1 and 1 half months ago. Her mood didnt change except for going for walks.


I'll be completely honest here, I have never experienced this kind of situation, and I'm on my first dog, but this sentence did strike me. It seems so odd that a 9 year old would do this...a puppy I can see. Did anything happen while she was on a walk a month and a half ago? Can anybody that may have been walking her remember anything at all, even little insignificant things that may have been even a tiny bit out of the ordinary? I'm just thinking that it sounds like something upset her and she has an increased aversion either to walks or the leash. 
Also is there anything other than food that motivates her or that she really likes? Perhaps using something other than food as a treat if she makes it a little further than that 20 feet. Does she like playing tug? if she does maybe "tug" her on the walk...I dunno. Perhaps just go back and forth 19 feet for a while then increase the distance if she seems to feel comfortable....
Just a couple of thoughts, I'm sure others will have much better advice (and actual experience lol). Good luck! I really hope this resolves for you!


----------



## Doglover2134 (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish that was it!


----------



## minihart (Feb 14, 2011)

Sendiulino said:


> When she pulls on the lead, make a SHARP turn.. at least 90 degrees or an entire 180 degrees, and start walking in another direction. This will force her to stop pulling and actually catch up with you. If she pulls again? Do another turn. You should see me in the park looking like an idiot going back and forth on the same stretch of path, haha.. but it's starting to work for her pulling  Eventually they figure out that pulling gets them no where.


Back when we got Cosmo, we did this ALL the time. I'm sure we looked liked lunatics zig-zagging across the neighbourhood, walking backwards, running from side to side, changing direction every second...oh my god it's tiring. BUT it works. 

We do umbilical leash training (the leash is around your hips, not in your hand), which makes your dog tune into your body and movement very closely. But I'm not quite sure what to say about your particular situation...so I'll let someone else chime in.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Sendiulino said:


> When she pulls on the lead, make a SHARP turn.. at least 90 degrees or an entire 180 degrees, and start walking in another direction. This will force her to stop pulling and actually catch up with you. If she pulls again? Do another turn. You should see me in the park looking like an idiot going back and forth on the same stretch of path, haha.. but it's starting to work for her pulling  Eventually they figure out that pulling gets them no where.
> 
> You can look up more information on that technique for more details, that's just a rough description.
> 
> ...


I have seen my ex boss doing this with her Goldie pup & that dog still pulls like a train, whwn they went out of town & left her with us, I have her a couple of good leash pops (how does it feel when someone pulls YOU.... Lol.) coupled with a sharp "NO!" she never pulled with mw again, as soon as I took hold of her leash (if she threw it to me to hold, if she has too much stuff in her hands) she transformed into this perfectly behaved dog lol.


----------

